# RP35 Discussion



## Snaga (May 14, 2008)

OK... I've written as good a synopsis as I can manage based on a mixture of what is still visible, and what I can still remember! Phew... its quite a relief to get this far!

Please don't post to the RP yet - I need to write the opening post, which I think will need some work to complete.

Comments are very welcome, queries and disagreements would also be useful, because as I say some of it is from memory, and recollection is unreliable!

Also do post here if you want in - new players as well as old are welcome!

Finally, should I give you a 'Story as foreseen from...' - with my thoughts on where we are going next?


----------



## YayGollum (May 14, 2008)

Argh. I had forgotten some of that. *shudders* I hate zombies. I wish that I could remember exactly how Truor had reacted. Same for Ulmo's entrance. But oh well. Looks as if there's no choice but for the good guys to give up and get used to working for the bad guys. They're just too powerful. Dragons and zombies and necromancers and, Argh! evil (or maybe just having a bad day?) Radagasts! *sniff* 

Anyways, yes, of course thoughts on what we should be doing next would be nice. Even though we don't have the actual posts, I suppose that setting the stage for the groups would be good. Truor would be wet, grumbling, sunburnt, and nervous about more Ainur popping out of the ocean. For the bad guys, I mostly just kept myself appraised of their movements, but, if you need some extra players for them, I've got plenty of characters. For some stuff, though, I figure that I'd have to catch you on that M. S. N. I. M. thing.

Also, so, we're going from threads called Hope, Despair, Where Lies Hope?, Depths Of Despair, and now there's one thread called Hope And Despair? No longer keeping the good guys and bad guys separate, or is that just one of more to come? The other one will be Despair And Hope, I'm sure.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 14, 2008)

Yes, Snaga, please do! I'm really interested from a personal standpoint to know where we'll pick up from, since this is a part of Artos' history that's missing.


----------



## Elbereth (May 14, 2008)

YayG wrote to me saying that my contribution to this RPG might be welcomed. Although my time is limited, this is probably the one rpg that may draw me back into TTF and the rpg world. That is if you will have me. 

I read your synopsis...and it brought back a lot. I liked your take on my character. And I never did feel like I was able to develop Elbereth's character to my satisfaction. I would like to keep it up. 

I don't want to get so wrapped up in the story, because my absences from the forum may be lengthy when my business travel picks up in the summer, but I would like to contribute a little bit in the meantime. As YayG said to me his private message:


> If you aren't up for doing too much, you could always help us out in your creepy kind of behind the scenes godlike way, like Ulmo did.


 I would be more than happy to contribute in that way or if you think I should take a more subtle approach I can do that too. This is your baby...I won't complain either way.


----------



## Turgon (May 15, 2008)

Sweet! Nice work Snaga! I like the part where it says that Serewing was mighty amongst the men of umbar.

Hehe!

Seriously though, well done.


----------



## Uminya (May 15, 2008)

That was a very good synopsis of everything! I need to read through it again to catch up on the parts that were further away from my area of experience, but it all looks quite interesting  Good work, Snaggletooth.

I think it'd be fun to kick it with Cir again, or whatever might be needed.


----------



## Ghorim (May 15, 2008)

Dwarves serving the East? Harrumph... someone will have to set that straight, I dare say. My hat's in the ring.


----------



## Curufin (May 15, 2008)

I've read the synopsis, and must say I'm a bit confused...perhaps because I'm coming into it brand new?  Nonetheless, I'll read it a few more times, and I would be glad to participate. I usually play elves in RP, but if that's not realistic, I could play one of the Rohirrim...?


----------



## Firawyn (May 15, 2008)

Hello...just got a PM from Yay.

Browsed the IC thread, looks great, though I'm am printing it so I can read it while at work in another hour - that will give me about 4 hours to mull over it, and think about what I may be able to contribute. 

I'm in.
Fir-


----------



## chrysophalax (May 15, 2008)

Hehe...*rubs claws together* This is going better than I had hoped participation-wise. I hope you're encouraged, orc-lord!


----------



## Snaga (May 15, 2008)

Wow.... lots of familiar faces!

Yes Chrys I am encouraged!



Ciryaher said:


> That was a very good synopsis of everything! I need to read through it again to catch up on the parts that were further away from my area of experience, but it all looks quite interesting Good work, Snaggletooth.
> 
> I think it'd be fun to kick it with Cir again, or whatever might be needed.


Hello Cir! I think to say that a synopsis of _everything_ might be an exaggeration! When I think how much ground there was to cover...



Curufin said:


> I've read the synopsis, and must say I'm a bit confused...perhaps because I'm coming into it brand new? Nonetheless, I'll read it a few more times, and I would be glad to participate. I usually play elves in RP, but if that's not realistic, I could play one of the Rohirrim...?


I can imagine it might be a bit much to take in, in one go! Yes, a Rohirrim would definitely work - lots of scope there. 

Also hello Fir, hello Ghorim. Ghorim, don't worry there are still some good dwarves left. Now to drop one nugget in, I expect Lark and Co to seek out a dwarven forge, that would be in the Glittering Caves, where Gimli's kin still dwell, with the aim of destroying the Lesser Ring of Azranika. I expect them to be washed up somewhere on the southern coast of occupied Gondor, and seek the Paths of the Dead (in reverse).

Hello Turgon, very good to hear from you! I have realised I did not add an important part of the story so far - for Serewing sailed to Pelagir after his return to Umbar; and declared himself. And if I remember rightly, there met Cir, Elbereth and Lorien. Lorien presents a minor continuity problem, that I am mulling over. Somehow he gets from the same boat that Lark, Truor etc are in, to Pelagir. But the rest of the company can't go to Pelagir (for plot reasons! - and plus they weren't there in the old threads.). Nevertheless this will need to be corrected.

Hello Elbereth - I hope you are keeping well! Elbereth's presence in ME is a key plot element, but I think she is well suited to a cameo if you are too busy for more at times. Sometime soon I'll post the Silmarillion quote that inspired a lot of the plot development, based purely on the fact that Elbereth was not in Valinor!

BIG thanks to Yay - who is the official RP35 Recruiting Sergeant/Press Gang leader! I'm a little staggered at how many people have posted here already! I also think Nom may be joining us.

Now, there is a central part that is vacant - that is Mormegil. His part is crucial - a major protagonist. If someone wants a role, squarely on the side of good, I am sure we will need a volunteer. I don't think the original Mormegil will be back... although I rule nothing out!

I will try to post more to the IC thread in the next few days, but RL things are hectic, and it isn't easy to find the time.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 15, 2008)

Gotta question...Turgon and I assumed (if I remember correctly) that Artos had joined forces with Serewing, even with his affliction. Is that in accordance with your plans? If not, I need major guidance!


----------



## Snaga (May 15, 2008)

Yes, that's right. Artos escaped from Gundabad with Serewing, and was with him at Pelagir. I think Artos' struggle to control his affliction is a fascinating subplot, and the risk he poses to others is a good source of tension too. There must be a reckoning with Radagast before the story is finished, surely? I also feel Truor must be involved somehow... not sure about that.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 15, 2008)

I think Yay has some definite ideas about that from what I gather. I can't wait until we can all get together on MSN and plot as we did in the good ol' days!

A reckoning with Radagast, eh? Heh, heh...I look forward to it!


----------



## Turgon (May 16, 2008)

It is nice to see so many old faces back in the picture. Just a shame Mormegil isn't still around or that nobody can contact him. He was a great member of the forum for both RPGing and Tolkien discussions. I wonder what he thought of the Children of Hurin?

As I've said before the whole Serewing coming to Gondor was a bit of a strange thing to happen - but maybe fitting with the nature of Hope and Despair. If I remember Elessar sent Anduril to Serewing which will be pretty cool to have around I'm sure...

Can't wait to team up with Artos again - I loved the whole light and shadow thing we had going there.


----------



## Uminya (May 16, 2008)

I've updated my MSN details, and if someone is using Yahoo or AIM, I have ways of contacting them as well (though I don't use them). It'd be good to hash some things out since while I am very familiar with my character, I'm a bit rusty on what I should be doing


----------



## Snaga (May 16, 2008)

Yes... some talking is needed!

I've posted to get Lark, Mormegil, Truor et al ashore, and to place Serewing, Turgon, Elbereth etc in Pelagir - which is where they should be!

Which makes us almost ready to launch into things.... but not quite! I just need to have Lorien leave the company, and to bear Anduril to Pelagir on Elessar's behalf. However, at this stage posts from the Company on their sea voyage are good; so are discussions at Pelagir - just don't go anywhere before I get Lorien to you!

The other thing I will do is post soon for the side of evil, which will I think make much of the future direction easier to see.

I'll try to get on IM as much as poss, for plotting purposes!

Finally, don't worry, I don't mean to make ALL my posts so long. Just trying to get everything in shape, and then hopefully things will chug along more sensibly!


----------



## Turgon (May 16, 2008)

I'm working on a bit of a post for Serewing in Pelargir - just to get back into character really. Lots of fun - quite what Sere was thinking when he decided to claim the throne of Gondor I'm not sure. Either he was drunk or I was. It's fun to play around with though. Am I right in thinking Pelargir is under siege? I remember lots of fighting - but that is nothing strange with the old Chronicles...


----------



## Snaga (May 16, 2008)

Yes, more or less under siege. I suppose more accurately, Gondor is overrun by Mordor, and there are foes on all sides. A force must surely be about to be sent to crush Serewing's rebellion, but it has not arrived for battle yet.

Easterlings have been brought to people Gondor, and true men of Gondor are being reduced to thralls in many cases, unless their loyalty to the new masters can be assured. While many are subdued, there is an underground, a resistance but it is pitted against an overwhelming foe. Can Serewing inflame their hearts, and would it be right to, if it only made the hammer fall harder??


----------



## chrysophalax (May 17, 2008)

What?? Lorien lives?!? After what he did to Artos!?! *gasp* 

Anyhoo, I'll be looking forward to seeing what Serewing has to say, so that I can start planning on where Artos fits in. *scuttles away to check a table of moon cycles*


----------



## Ghorim (May 17, 2008)

Interesting, very interesting, Snaga. Well, I will hold out in the Glittering Caves until the time in the story is right. I have a couple of old dwarves who would be interested in redeeming their race. It's what they specialize in.

Should we begin the process of scheduling something on AIM/MSN? I'm not a veteran TTFer like the rest of you folks, so I'd like to get to know the rest of you a bit more.


----------



## Firawyn (May 19, 2008)

Hey Snaga, drop me a line and tell me a bit more about Mormegil. I may be interested, but having not been in the first round of this RP, I'll really need briefed. Actually, is the old one still around? I could just read it. 

I was thinking on putting a hermit of an 1/4 elf who didn't go to the grey havens because he wasn't 'elf enough', but happens to have gotten the immortality gene. Damn the bad luck. 

Fir-


----------



## Firawyn (May 20, 2008)

Can we post yet? I think I'm going to keep the character I've made - his name is Argaen - and I think that he'll add a bit of new spice to your cluster of characters. New faces are good, and then when I don't recall something you all have been through together, I wont look so bad.  

Anyhow, I have an opening post ready for him, and then all you have to do is work into your plot a way to stumble past. Not too hard, I should think.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 20, 2008)

Fir, check out the links in post #12 of this thread, they might help to clarify things a little.

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18969


----------



## Firawyn (May 20, 2008)

My gosh, you guys wrote a book! It would take months for me to read all of that! 

Still awaiting answer: Can we post and can I go ahead and use Argaen?


----------



## Uminya (May 20, 2008)

I am not sure where I _would_ start, even if we had permission to do so


----------



## Firawyn (May 20, 2008)

Well my character (providing the original players don't mind) is in his own setting (Rivendell Ruins), until the others come along and drag him out of his hermitage. So I'll my first post will be doing is creating a setting in which my character can be found - a point on the map that the others will eventually pass through and meet me, at which point I join their band.


----------



## Snaga (May 21, 2008)

Hey Fir, I PMed you about Mormegil. If you want to play your elf character, I think you'll need another starting point. I don't foresee the story going through Rivendell, alas. Basically, the action will mostly be in south.


----------



## Turgon (May 21, 2008)

Just waiting for Snaga to post his last update for the RP then I'll make my post. I guess Pelargir might be a good place for any good aligned characters too start too being close to the action and all. Might even get a look at the dashing new King of Gondor too.

Oh yes: slightly of topic but...

Manchester United are Champions of Europe once more!! The people of the hidden city are joyous! Well the red half anyway...


----------



## chrysophalax (May 21, 2008)

Guess you didn't read my PM, Turgon, but Snaga gave me the go-ahead to post...something general along the lines of "Ok, Artos and Serewing are now in Pelargir." Plenty of room for specific-ness by you!


----------



## Turgon (May 22, 2008)

You actually sent me a visitor message Chrys - not a PM. I did answer by the way... hehe!! You'll have to check my profile page to see visitor message replies.


----------



## Uminya (May 22, 2008)

Is Dol Amroth still under attack? Pelargir? Lebennin? I _need_ to know how I can pick up


----------



## chrysophalax (May 22, 2008)

Will be out of town until late Sunday, can't wait to see what Serewing has to say!


----------



## Confusticated (May 24, 2008)

Right now I am stuck as to when to join, who to be, and what to do. I'll take instructions and do my best to fill in any part that is necessary to the plot if that is what is needed.

Also, having not followed this RPG in the past I am fairly ignorant, so if I make any error such as a contradiction to the Fourth Age setting you all have created please let me know so I can edit. 

If I were given requirements I could build something around them, more or less decent I hope.


----------



## Elbereth (May 28, 2008)

I will definately need direction as to where best to jump in. Snaga, please PM me when it might be a good time for Elbereth to make an introduction to the story.

Also, I had created a Southron character some time ago that might be an interesting addition to the story. Her name is Tirani, a mix breed character of Black Numenorean and Dunedain decent, raised in Near Harad under the shadow of Morgoth by her Southron mother...and raised to hate the Dunedain and all that they stand for. She swears allegience to no one but herself, but will work as a spie or assasin for either side of the fight for the right price. I created a RP profile which you will find on page 14 in the RPG:Serious archives in the RP Profile thread. If she seems like the right fit let me know. 

If you need to contact me immediately feel free to IM me on AOL instant messenger as I don't go on MSN IM anymore. I will make a point to set the link on my profile. 

I'm looking forward to joining in the story!


----------



## Firawyn (May 29, 2008)

I'm going to jump in now with the other character that I mentioned. Originally I was going to have you guys pass through Rivendell to meet him, but I'll have him come to you instead. He's a pretty cool character, I think he'll fit well into this RP. If you hate him before he meets the group, he could always be deleated!


----------



## chrysophalax (May 29, 2008)

Oh, dear...this recalls to mind all the problems we had with another of Elrond's "illegitimate children". Snaga?


----------



## Confusticated (May 29, 2008)

Surprising you worry about Elrond having an invented child when it is accepted that Varda left Manwe for some dude in 4th age Middle-earth. This thing with Elrond's new son, and Rivendell's lordship after the departure of him and his twin sons must conflict with the history established in _this story_ - never minding the book? I will be careful when I join, but such things are bound to happen when one has not read the entire RPG through. Good thing posts can be edited when you are informed of how exactly you went against something in the game, and the error amounts to nothing but extra time spent! 

But shame on Elrond, Firawyn!


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2008)

How would you guys suggest I tweak my character to fit better?






And Nom - I always though Elrond needed some dirt in his family history...he's such an egotistical *word deleted*(Please choose a different description).

Edited by Gothmog. Please read No Foul Language


----------



## Confusticated (Jun 1, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> I always though Elrond needed some dirt in his family history...he's such an egotistical *word deleted*.


That could made a decent thread topic, if you want to start it.


Edited By Gothmog. Same as above


----------



## Firawyn (Jun 1, 2008)

Nóm said:


> That could made a decent thread topic, if you want to start it.



Haha, in what section would that fit?


----------



## Snaga (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey everyone... sorry about the delay. House move: I've just been 2 weeks without the internet, plus a few PC crashes, plus all the hassle of moving etc. Anyway I'm back... I've not read anything on TTF for 2 weeks so I've got some catching up to do... I'll try to get things going soon!


----------



## Uminya (Jul 11, 2008)

*polishes chariot wheels while waiting*


----------



## Elbereth (Jul 11, 2008)

Here I was worrying that I was going to miss out on all the writing fun this summer because of all of my business travel...and low and behold....there is no action on the rpg front. 

Well, if things change...drop me a note.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 13, 2008)

As a matter of course. *watches ripples calm*


----------



## Firawyn (Jul 13, 2008)

I just posted - Argaen has left Rivendell. He can meet you whereever, and for whatever purpose. At least that may motivate some progress...


----------

